
Ask HN: Does putting Haskell and Common Lisp in my resume a good idea? - n-izem
I&#x27;m an 3rd year CS undergraduate, and I have some projects in Haskell and Lisp (also in Java)<p>PS: I&#x27;ve worked through HTDP, SICP and PAIP.
======
ioddly
I have a small amount of professional experience with Scheme and programming
language design & implementation which I put on my resume. I've found people
bringing it up is a pretty good bellwether for interesting interviews and
people who are good to work with. Has it gotten me in the door ever? I don't
know. Go ahead and do it.

~~~
tmm84
My experience has been about the same. I don't think it got me any
interviews/jobs but it hasn't hurt me to put it on my CV. It simply gives the
interviewer something to guage where you are coming from in terms of style and
knowledge of computing.

------
cimmanom
There’s a fairly slim chance having them will help you with job applications
to _most_ companies. But they’re vanishingly unlikely to hurt your chances
anywhere.

Just don’t put anything on your resume that youdon’t know well enough to
discuss in depth in an interview and start deciphering legacy code in your
first day on the job.

------
a-saleh
I usually only put technologies I have used for work I was paid for, or at
least was reasonably public.

I.e. I learned haskell at college, but I never put it in my CV. I have clojure
in there, because I actually worked on a small clojure project (while doing QA
at RedHat). I did put C++ on my CV, even though I only used it when writing my
thesis, because I considered the project large enough. And I did put a sys-
admin on there, despite the fact that the work I did with my friends to
maintain a community server (I think we had like a forum and a church website
there?) was not paid.

In general, I am trying to avoid blank statements like listing an alphabet
soup of technologies, and just list various projects I have been part of,
scope of my involvement and the technologies I used there. I am not sure if
this helps me (mostly been hired through friends), but when I was on the other
side, reviewing resumes, I really liked the project-based approach, rather
than a list like {java: expert, python: intermediate, haskell: beginner} :D

------
rs86
I would ask you questions about Haskell and functional programming, if you get
them right it will definitely be a plus, but if you say you know Haskell and
can't write basic monads from scratch you are doomed

------
zunzun
Does it a good idea?

------
bjourne
Yup. Those skills will impress any interviewer worth their salt.

------
ghuntley
Yes

